# Nsw State And Castle Hill Comp 2010



## Stuster (15/8/10)

This is to announce the NSW State Competition for 2010 will be run as part of the Castle Hill and Hills District Show Competition 2010/11. The full details are in the flyer below.

Entries close at the start of next month. There are a great range of prizes for winners as noted in the flyer and thanks to all the support from these companies.

There should be a good number of very experienced and (new but keen) judges at the show and we hope to provide detailed, constructive feedback to entrants on the beers they enter. If you are interested in acting as a judge or steward in the competition please let me know by PM or by email (if you haven't already). I will try to ensure as many people as possible are able to participate in that.

Pleas ask here for more details or PM me if you have any questions.

Good luck to all. :beer: 


View attachment NSW_and_Castle_Hill_Comp_Flyer_2010.pdf


----------



## goatherder (15/8/10)

Cheers Stuster.

Any reason why AABC 18.7 "Other Speciality" isn't included as a style?


----------



## Stuster (15/8/10)

No idea why that had fallen off there. 18.7 is definitely included and PDF now includes it. Thanks for pointing that out goatherder. :beerbang:


----------



## barls (15/8/10)

what category is mead again stu


----------



## goatherder (15/8/10)

Thanks for clarifying Stu.


----------



## Stuster (15/8/10)

barls said:


> what category is mead again stu



It's not in this year, barls. With 18 categories for the AABC, I thought that was enough.  

Should be back in the Castle Hill comp next year.


----------



## barls (15/8/10)

theres half my entries then


----------



## Gulpa (15/8/10)

Hi Stu,

No American Amber this year?

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Barry (15/8/10)

American Amber is not in the AABC for the last couple of years. Not Stu's doing, but I find it a strange decision because it is a great style IMHO. Only because I like it.


----------



## Damian44 (15/8/10)

Also Stuster, what category would this fit into if any?

44L
Measured Original Gravity: 1.045 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.17 % 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.15 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 94.22 % 
0.50 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.78 % 
57.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (90 min) Hops 33.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 0.7 IBU 
16.00 gm Motueka (B Saaz) [6.80 %] (15 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
14.00 gm Motueka (B Saaz) [6.80 %] (1 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [2.80 %] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
4 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 

TYVM Damian


----------



## Josh (15/8/10)

Damian44 said:


> Also Stuster, what category would this fit into if any?
> 
> 44L
> Measured Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
> ...


German Pils?


----------



## Stuster (15/8/10)

Probably agree with Josh on that one. Really depends on how those NZ hops come across. Have a look at the guidelines for that style while drinking the beer and see if you think it fits. If the hops are very noticeable and strongly citrusy, you could enter it in the Other Specialty category as a New Zealand Pilsner or something like that.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (15/8/10)

barls said:


> theres half my entries then



unregestered parallel mead mini comp FTW.

I'll enter one......


----------



## barls (15/8/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> unregestered parallel mead mini comp FTW.
> 
> I'll enter one......


id be in ive got 3 i want judged.


----------



## DJR (16/8/10)

Stu, would 2x330mL bottles for an entry be OK or would i need to provide 3?


----------



## petesbrew (16/8/10)

Gulpa said:


> Hi Stu,
> 
> No American Amber this year?
> 
> ...






Barry said:


> American Amber is not in the AABC for the last couple of years. Not Stu's doing, but I find it a strange decision because it is a great style IMHO. Only because I like it.


Same situation here. Could this be judged under 18.7 Other Specialty?
p.s. Sorry Stu, can't help out this year - SWMBO's Birthday


----------



## Muggus (16/8/10)

Excellent! Looking forward to it.

Bit of a shame that the mead catagory isn't there...would love to hear what the judges think...i'll submit some "normal" beers instead. 

Couldn't see it on the form, but was there a limit of beers per style? 
I have 2 Imperial IPA's that I was considering entering...can't decide which one I like better.


----------



## Stuster (16/8/10)

petesbrew said:


> Same situation here. Could this be judged under 18.7 Other Specialty?



Definitely can be put in with Other Specialty beers. I'm with Barry. We need to stage a sit-in protest at the ANHC about it. Preferably in a place where they are serving beers. 

Barls and Muggus, yep, I agree it's a shame about the mead category. Just too hard to fit in I'm afraid. Maybe we can organise an unofficial category. Can anybody who is interested let me know by PM.

Yep, another thing missed about the beers per style but we would appreciate just two beers per style, Muggus. So two IIPAs it can be. Is that IIIIPA?


----------



## Peter Wadey (17/8/10)

Stuster said:


> This is to announce the NSW State Competition for 2010 will be run as part of the Castle Hill and Hills District Show Competition 2010/11. The full details are in the flyer below.
> 
> .......
> View attachment 40133




Hi Stu,
Just a note for your readers re drop-off pts in Peakhurst.

ESB Brewing Supplies is not open on Saturdays.

The Brewshop on Henry Lawson Drive is open on Saturdays.

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## Stuster (17/8/10)

Good point. Thanks for that, Peter.


----------



## beers (17/8/10)

Stuster said:


> Yep, another thing missed about the beers per style but we would appreciate just two beers per style, Muggus. So two IIPAs it can be. Is that IIIIPA?



Hi Stuster, is that two beers per style, or two per category?

Cheers

beers


----------



## Stuster (17/8/10)

Two per category.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (21/8/10)

Quick question - Black IPA , enter under cat 18.7 ??
Cheers
DK


----------



## Stuster (21/8/10)

DK said:


> Quick question - Black IPA , enter under cat 18.7 ??
> Cheers
> DK



Quick answer, absolutely.


----------



## Silo Ted (24/8/10)

One the entry form, that indemnity waiver doesn't have to be included with the entries, does it ? Dont know if entering a beer is considered passive involvement. 

If Im coming for steward duties I imagine I'll fill this out on the day right?


----------



## Stuster (24/8/10)

Silo Ted said:


> One the entry form, that indemnity waiver doesn't have to be included with the entries, does it ? Dont know if entering a beer is considered passive involvement.
> 
> If Im coming for steward duties I imagine I'll fill this out on the day right?



Apparently you do need to fill out that indemnity waiver, Silo Ted. All entrants must. Something the show people demand (and I guess they have their reasons  ). So if everyone could make sure they do that, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## .DJ. (24/8/10)

extract beers ok? Or only all grain?


----------



## barls (24/8/10)

.DJ. said:


> extract beers ok? Or only all grain?


go for it mate, ive never seen them turn away a beer just because of what method its made with. personally im entering a kit beer as one of mine. but shhhh dont tell anyone and lets see if they can pick which one it is.


----------



## Stuster (24/8/10)

.DJ. said:


> extract beers ok? Or only all grain?



Extract beers definitely ok. Kit beers too of course. Any beer that a homebrewer makes should be able to be entered somewhere in there. If you are not sure where it should go, just send me a couple of bottles in the mail so I can check for you.  

Actually, I would encourage people to taste their beers before they enter them, look at the guidelines and make sure what you are drinking matches up to what style you think it is. Even though you were aiming to make an American Pale, maybe it came out pretty light in colour and has a bit of age on it so the hops have faded, in which case maybe it would be better to enter it as a blonde ale instead.

Any more judges out there please let me know which day(s) you can judge and what sections you might like to judge. For those who haven't judged before, stewarding is a great way to start. You get to drink the beers without having to bother with all this writing nonsense. :lol:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/8/10)

Stuster said:


> Any more judges out there please let me know which day(s) you can judge and what sections you might like to judge. For those who haven't judged before, stewarding is a great way to start. You get to drink the beers without having to bother with all this writing nonsense. :lol:




Doing a great job Stu answering all this noobie style questions. If my house sale falls through, I'll PM you with my offer of assistance  



> Barls and Muggus, yep, I agree it's a shame about the mead category. Just too hard to fit in I'm afraid. Maybe we can organise an unofficial category. Can anybody who is interested let me know by PM.



Don't pander to these people. Men (and women) , it's a beer competition - you want fruit, enter the jam sections of the show. HTFU some of you blokes.


----------



## barls (24/8/10)

fatz, do i have to post that pm again?
you know the one where you praised the raspberry wheat and wanted to know the recipe so you could make it at home.


----------



## petesbrew (24/8/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Don't pander to these people. Men (and women) , it's a beer competition - you want fruit, enter the jam sections of the show. HTFU some of you blokes.


"Open your mind, FG, Open your mind"



edit: drank my last apple/pear cider last night, so I've only got beer to enter.


----------



## BOG (27/8/10)

I have 2 questions.

In Conditions it states - Placing beers will qualify for the AABC Competition in the same category, subject to a minimum points requried.

What's the minimum number of points?

Also, Can you confirm you can enter multiple entries in either a category or sub Category (Style)?
E.g. Entry in 8.2 English Best Bitter and an entry in 8.3 English Extra Special / Strong Bitter (ESB).




BOG


----------



## Stuster (27/8/10)

BOG said:


> I have 2 questions.
> 
> In Conditions it states - Placing beers will qualify for the AABC Competition in the same category, subject to a minimum points requried.
> 
> ...



The minimum number of points is 90.

And yep, you can enter a beer in each of those styles, maximum 2 in each category (so in that case Bitter Ale).


----------



## Muggus (27/8/10)

I'll be dropping my entries off at Daves Homebrew tommorrow.

They're in a box with some foam in it...should be right. The envelope and entry form and waiver are in the box...that should be ok right?


----------



## Stuster (27/8/10)

Perfect, Muggus. As long as you can trust Dave not to re-label it as his own entry. :lol:


----------



## Muggus (27/8/10)

Stuster said:


> Perfect, Muggus. As long as you can trust Dave not to re-label it as his own entry. :lol:


It's a risk i'm willing to take.  

It's either that, or trust the postal service with 8 longies of beer...


----------



## Stuster (28/8/10)

No, Dave's is great (and a good sponsor as well :super: ).

Good luck to all. :beer:


----------



## Barry (28/8/10)

I am thinking to drop my entries off the week before at the Castle Hill Showground. Is there a special time? Will there be anyone there? Do you need help pre comp?


----------



## Barry (28/8/10)

OK, so I read the instructions now, so between 10 to 2 on the Saturday 11 Sept AOK?


----------



## Korev (28/8/10)

Stu I will available both days for judging

P1


----------



## Stuster (28/8/10)

Barry said:


> OK, so I read the instructions now, so between 10 to 2 on the Saturday 11 Sept AOK?



That's it. Will send you a PM about that as well, Barry.

And thanks for that, Peter. Have you down for both days, sour beers both days.


----------



## Korev (29/8/10)

What no Light lagers, specialty beers and belgians?

P1


----------



## MattC (31/8/10)

Stuster said:


> Yep, another thing missed about the beers per style but we would appreciate just two beers per style, Muggus. So two IIPAs it can be. Is that IIIIPA?



Sorry, just a little confused. I was pretty sure it was two beers per category last year, not two beers per style? So for example I could enter 2 different Cream Ales under cat 6, or a Cream Ale and something else like a Australian Pale Ale under cat 6 but cannot enter 3 different beers in one cat. such as a Cream Ale, Blonde Ale and an Australian Pale Ale.

Is that the case?


----------



## Stuster (31/8/10)

Matt, that's it exactly. 2 in the category, doesn't matter where in that category. For some reason I seem to have mixed up style and category. Thanks for clearing that up. :icon_cheers:


----------



## BjornJ (31/8/10)

i have dropped off my entry at Dave's today.
He kindly offered to drink it and replace it with VB, maybe that would increase my chances, hehe.

Thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Stuster (3/9/10)

Just a heads up that entries through the homebrew shops close tomorrow. So get over to Dave's Home Brew Shop in North Sydney, Absolute Homebrew at St. Mary's, ESB or the Brew Shop in Peakhurst before they close tomorrow if you want to get your entries in.

You'll still be able to get your entries there on Saturday 11th at the showground or by post.

Looks like there are already quite a few entries in. More judges and stewards are needed so please PM me if you are interested. It should be a fun weekend. Plenty of beers and the show people put on a great lunch for the judges. :icon_cheers:


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (3/9/10)

Sorry if I am being dense, but when filling out the bottle description labels the category and style order is reversed from the entry form?

On the entry form, cat no. comes first then style. E.g cat no. 3, style 2 for German pilsner.

But on the bottle description labels - style comes first then category. E.g style 2, cat no. 3 for German pilsner.

Sorry if a crap question but I am running out of printer ink and paper, and need to get it right!!!

Cheers
DK


----------



## Stuster (3/9/10)

No, you have pointed another of the deliberate mistakes. :icon_cheers: 

Ok, well I guess the way it is on the entry form is how it would be best to put it on the bottle labels. So 16, 2, Dunkel weizen. Really any way will work as the name helps the bear-with-very-little-brain to work out which is which.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (4/9/10)

No probs!
I can still be there to help on the day.
Cheers
DK


----------



## Stuster (4/9/10)

Fantastic, DK. We're looking at 9 for a 9:30 start.


----------



## Gulpa (7/9/10)

Hi all,

Anyone going to be dropping their bottles in on Saturday at the showground. I cant make it and it would be great if someone could drop my bottles in for me.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## samhaldane (7/9/10)

If we have two entries for the same style, how will we know which judge feedback is for which entry?


----------



## Stuster (7/9/10)

Label them A and B or 1 and 2 and I'll make sure that gets into the results somehow.


----------



## Thommo (7/9/10)

Andrew, you can drop them over to my place some time this week if you want. I'm a stones throw from the showground. That offer is open to anyone else who wants to drop theirs off early too. Send me a PM and I'll send you my details. I've sent you a PM Andrew.

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## Gulpa (7/9/10)

Thommo said:


> Andrew, you can drop them over to my place some time this week if you want. I'm a stones throw from the showground. That offer is open to anyone else who wants to drop theirs off early too. Send me a PM and I'll send you my details. I've sent you a PM Andrew.
> 
> Cheers,
> Thommo.



Cheers Thommo.


----------



## MattC (7/9/10)

Stuster said:


> Label them A and B or 1 and 2 and I'll make sure that gets into the results somehow.




I sent in 2 of the same style, (brewed differently) and as the bottle labels are "bottle 1" and "Bottle 2", i made a mental note which beer I bottled and labeled as 1 and which one I labelled as 2, so i can use the feedback sheets and compare to each brew.

I hope this is OK

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (7/9/10)

Sounds fine, Matt.


----------



## BOG (7/9/10)

How long will the beer be given to settle?

I'm concerned that my packaging will have shaken up all the sediment. 

Dave mentioned at drop off that the beer may not be collected for another week. Is that right or have all the drop offs got to their destination and the beer sitting in a fridge at temp?




BOG


----------



## jakub76 (7/9/10)

MattC said:


> I sent in 2 of the same style, (brewed differently) and as the bottle labels are "bottle 1" and "Bottle 2"...


I interpreted the labels differently. Two of my entries were in smaller bottles so I labelled those entries as bottle 1 & 2 - same beer, same entry just multiple bottles. That's how I understood the labelling convention, the guidlines stated that you could enter 1x 500ml or 2x 375ml bottles per entry.

EDIT: I'm sure the good folk at the comp will be able to work out what's what based on the details on our entry forms.


----------



## Stuster (7/9/10)

BOG said:


> How long will the beer be given to settle?
> 
> I'm concerned that my packaging will have shaken up all the sediment.
> 
> Dave mentioned at drop off that the beer may not be collected for another week. Is that right or have all the drop offs got to their destination and the beer sitting in a fridge at temp?



Don't worry, BOG. Beers may not be at destination now but will not be disturbed by any rough treatment from now on. All beers will be gathered at the showground by Saturday and left to settle until the Friday before the comp when I will be putting them into fridges. Unfortunately the constant use of the fridges at the showground mean that we can't put the beers in there before that. However, last year this seemed to work well. I'd be very surprised if your beer is not really settled by the time of the comp.

jakub, what you've done will be fine. One bottle good, two bottles better.


----------



## Peter Wadey (8/9/10)

Hi,
On the topic of putting multiple entries of the same style into a competition.

If the entry sheet/ summary sheet is not returned with the judging sheets, then the correlation of feedback with beer entered can be difficult.
Difficulty increases the more similar the beers.

Peter


----------



## Josh (8/9/10)

Peter Wadey said:


> Hi,
> On the topic of putting multiple entries of the same style into a competition.
> 
> If the entry sheet/ summary sheet is not returned with the judging sheets, then the correlation of feedback with beer entered can be difficult.
> ...


So two 18.7 specialty beers that are nothing like each other should be fine then?


----------



## mikem108 (8/9/10)

Stu, do you know where exactly at the show ground the drop off is?... usual place where the judging takes place?


----------



## Stuster (8/9/10)

mikem108 said:


> Stu, do you know where exactly at the show ground the drop off is?... usual place where the judging takes place?



Yep. We'll either by in the kitchen off the room where we judge, the room with the fridges. Or in the main show office which is also in that same building.


----------



## Peter Wadey (9/9/10)

Hi Josh.......and Stu if you're tuned in,

That really depends on whether you can marry the feedback received with your own assessment of the beers.
Once again, it depends on what the organiser intends to do with the entry/ summary sheets.


THERE IS POTENTIALLY A BIGGER PROBLEM with not returning competition entry/ summary sheets.

Typically your entry will be assigned a number and this will be put on both bottle & entry/ summary sheet. If you do not get the entry/ summary sheets back, then you cannot verify that the feedback received is indeed for your beer. Without the entry / summary sheets being returned, the organiser is asking you to place a lot more trust in their process.

Of course nobody has indicated what is going to happen to the entry sheets at this stage. I am merely pointing out potential pitfalls for entrants if the organiser chooses not to return them. eg summary sheets were not returned for the recent ESB comp.


Peter


----------



## Barry (9/9/10)

If I enter two beers of the same style I aways number them 1 and 2. When I get the score sheets back they are attached to the entry form with 1 or 2 on them. This way I can tell which is which. Hope this helps.


----------



## Peter Wadey (10/9/10)

Barry said:


> If I enter two beers of the same style I aways number them 1 and 2. When I get the score sheets back they are attached to the entry form with 1 or 2 on them. This way I can tell which is which. Hope this helps.



Hi Barry,
You missed my point.
I'm talking about what happens when you DON'T get the entry sheet back with the feedback.

Pete


----------



## Stuster (10/9/10)

Peter Wadey said:


> I'm talking about what happens when you DON'T get the entry sheet back with the feedback.



Certainly something I've been thinking about since you pointed this out, Pete. I guess it wouldn't be that hard to make a copy of the entry sheet and put that back in with the judging sheets. A good double check for entrants and organisers. I think I'll give it a go this time and let's see if it's helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Stuster (11/9/10)

Just a reminder to anybody planning to enter some beers. Last chance to do that today at the Castle Hill showground. We'll be there receiving entries from 10 to 2. PM me if you need any more information than is in the flyer.


----------



## Stuster (11/9/10)

It's going to be a big one this year. Over 400 entries! We will need more judges and particularly stewards so if anybody would like to drink some beers, talk about them and get some lunch as well, then PM me. Should be a tough comp and good to see a wide range of entries.


----------



## crozdog (13/9/10)

BUMP

I helped Stu label entries on Saturday - we''' appreciate some help - so come on.... Free beer, free food & the opportunity to discuss a range of brews with like minded folk - how good is that!!

Croz



Stuster said:


> It's going to be a big one this year. Over 400 entries! We will need more judges and particularly stewards so if anybody would like to drink some beers, talk about them and get some lunch as well, then PM me. Should be a tough comp and good to see a wide range of entries.


----------



## mikem108 (14/9/10)

I'm in for saturday for sure, the marathon on sunday may delay my arrival somewhat but I can steward if I'm too late?


----------



## Stuster (14/9/10)

mikem108 said:


> I'm in for saturday for sure, the marathon on sunday may delay my arrival somewhat but I can steward if I'm too late?



That should be fine, Mike.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/9/10)

I'm in (Lord forgive me!). Both days. Does anyone going live near BASS HILL ? Need to get back to Bass Hill Saturday fternoon and / or from Bass Hill to Castle Hill Sunday morning. Anyone help out ?


----------



## sirotilc (15/9/10)

Stu, I hope you have Fatz sorted to judge in the appropriate categories (23 comes to mind).


----------



## Stuster (15/9/10)

sirotilc said:


> Stu, I hope you have Fatz sorted to judge in the appropriate categories (23 comes to mind).



Oh, I have plans for him alright. I was thinking more of fruit beers to start with and then.... h34r:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/9/10)

Stuster said:


> Oh, I have plans for him alright. I was thinking more of fruit beers to start with and then.... h34r:



:icon_vomit: 


Behind every silver lining lurks a black cloud. Scratch me from Saturday's judging .. again. As some know, my house has been sold and I've kicked my daughters out to make way for the new owners. Sadly one prodigal daughter is back in town this weekend to remove her items and steal half my remaining furniture, so I can't be in Sydney this Saturday at all. Rather I get the joy of loading up my car and trailer and driving to Canberra instead! 

The Sunday judging session looks possible but given my luck, only a 50/50 chance at this stage. Sorry Stu. Leave a lighted candle in the window and you know if I can make it, I will make it on Sunday. 

:beer:


----------



## Stuster (16/9/10)

No problem, Ian. Hope to see you Sunday. :icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew (16/9/10)

400 ENTRIES! I was going to wish all the best to other entrants, but now pass those wishes onto the judges!


----------



## hewy (16/9/10)

Hey Stu,

What time do judges/stewards need to be at the showgrounds?

Cheers
Hewy


----------



## Stuster (16/9/10)

Good question, hewy. I've notified most by email but just for those I've missed.

We want judges to get there around 9am for a start at 9:30 sharp. The judging should hopefully be finished by 4pm. That's for both days. Lunch should be around 12.30.

The judging is in the Federation Pavillion which is in the main building. Pretty easy to finish. Just go straight ahead from the entrance until you see some disreputable characters in that building on the left opposite the main ring. PM me on here if you need more directions and/or for my mobile number just in case.

Looking forward to it. Should be busy but fun. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Korev (17/9/10)

Having a few calibration beers now - just to warm up

P1


----------



## Stuster (17/9/10)

Korev said:


> Having a few calibration beers now - just to warm up
> 
> P1



It is possible to get too warmed up, you know. :icon_cheers:


----------



## MattC (19/9/10)

A big cheers to all the stewards and judges who have been slaving away at the comp for the last 2 days (and probably still are). I would like to pass on my gratitude, as for someone who lives too far away to travel and assist, I really do appreciate your efforts in running this comp and providing brewers such as myself some very professional feedback.

Cheers


----------



## Korev (19/9/10)

Thank you Stu

P1


----------



## Stuster (19/9/10)

Unfortunately, due to a miss communication with the show society, we will not be able to release the results of the comp until early next year when the rest of the show results are given out.

This will mean that entrants will be able to enter the national competition for 2011 instead of 2010 as originally hoped. Sorry for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## Korev (19/9/10)

I think I might rescind that big thankyou for a much smaller one


----------



## MattC (19/9/10)

What was someone saying on friday about getting too warmed up???????


----------



## Spiderpig (19/9/10)

WTF???? That's a ridiculous situation.... This is a joke right?


----------



## collin wiggins (19/9/10)

Stuster said:


> Unfortunately, due to a miss communication with the show society, we will not be able to release the results of the comp until early next year when the rest of the show results are given out.
> 
> This will mean that entrants will be able to enter the national competition for 2011 instead of 2010 as originally hoped. Sorry for any inconvenience caused.


i still think that you will have to release the results for 2010 due to the statements for condition of entry on the forms

*This competition will act as the NSW State Homebrewing Competition for 2010 and the qualifying competition for the AABC National Competition. *

and also 
*Provision of Awards*: 

Results will be mailed to exhibitors after 19th September 2010 with tasting sheets and sponsor prizes. *Results will also be posted on the AHB website (www.ahb.com.au) following the completion of judging.*


----------



## Stuster (19/9/10)

Ok, yep, of course only joking people. :icon_cheers: 

Results should be posted on here this evening as long as I don't fall into a deep sleep on the couch. :chug:


----------



## lagerman (19/9/10)

Stuster said:


> Unfortunately, due to a miss communication with the show society, we will not be able to release the results of the comp until early next year when the rest of the show results are given out.
> 
> This will mean that entrants will be able to enter the national competition for 2011 instead of 2010 as originally hoped. Sorry for any inconvenience caused.



Mate, you have to be kidding. Who is the CLOWN in the Show Society who has made this decision?

I hate to think what reaction you are also going to get from your sonsors.

You are going to have a riot on your hands buddy.

I can tell you from my opinion that if this is the case I will be demanding my entry fees back and would NEVER enter the comp. again.

I have been running the Bathurst Comp. as you know. Before we made it a stand alone comp. we ran it in conjuction with the Bathurst Show Society. It was always run a few weeks before the show and results were always given out straight after the comp. 

It really amazes me who the WANKER is that has made this decision.

I am not having a go at you mate, but you are going to have a war on your hands.

Best of luck

The Bigfella


----------



## MattC (19/9/10)

h34r: :blink: :unsure: 

I saw it as a joke


----------



## lagerman (19/9/10)

Stuster said:


> Ok, yep, of course only joking people. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Results should be posted on here this evening as long as I don't fall into a deep sleep on the couch. :chug:



Mate, I just ripped it in to you and I am afraid you deserve it.

Why on earth would you put such a ridiculous statement on a forum for us all to read and then say it was a joke.

Well, this fat duck did not find it funny at all as I would think most of the other entrants didn't either.

I think you really over stepped the mark this time.

That's my opinion and that's that.

The Bigfella


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (19/9/10)

lagerman said:


> Mate, I just ripped it in to you and I am afraid you deserve it.
> 
> Why on earth would you put such a ridiculous statement on a forum for us all to read and then say it was a joke.
> 
> ...



If the joke wasn't funny, the responses definatlly are! :lol:


----------



## Stuster (19/9/10)

lagerman said:


> Mate, I just ripped it in to you and I am afraid you deserve it.
> 
> Why on earth would you put such a ridiculous statement on a forum for us all to read and then say it was a joke.
> 
> ...



Sorry you took it that way. It was meant in fun and the first post did have an emoticon to show that. It was just a gentle poke at the people who are often asking for results even before the judging is completed (thankfully nobody did). Anyway, it was at the end of a long and very tiring weekend and I'm sorry if it came across the wrong way to anybody. Working away at my spreadsheet as the moment.


----------



## petesbrew (19/9/10)

Stuster said:


> It was just a gentle poke at the people who are often asking for results even before the judging is completed (thankfully nobody did).



I was biting my arm off not to.
Still... you bastard. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## lagerman (19/9/10)

Stuster said:


> Sorry you took it that way. It was meant in fun and the first post did have an emoticon to show that. It was just a gentle poke at the people who are often asking for results even before the judging is completed (thankfully nobody did). Anyway, it was at the end of a long and very tiring weekend and I'm sorry if it came across the wrong way to anybody. Working away at my spreadsheet as the moment.



Fair enough.

I can understand about entrants wanting results within "30 seconds" of the last beer being judged. I got it evey year either with a call on the Mobile or an E-Mail on the Saturday night when I was enjoying a cold beer and handing out the winners their goodies.

That was why we started having the Presentation Night after judging on the Saturday and only my wife and her helpers knew who the winners were until I actually opened each envelope to announce the winners thru the night. You would know as you were here last year.

I also understand that not all comps. can do a Presentation within a few hours of completion of judging. We actually made a rod for our own backs here in Bathurst and that is one of the reasons we decided t have a year off. Might I add now that I am pretty sure won't be doing any more State Comps. so it is up for grabs for who ever wants it in 2011.

Look forward to the results anyway as me and my Mash Brew buddy here in Bathurst have some "friendly" rivalry with our brewing and entering comps.

Cheers

The Bigfella


----------



## schooey (19/9/10)

lagerman said:


> I am not having a go at you mate....



:huh:



lagerman said:


> Mate, I just ripped it in to you....



????

Biggups for a job well done, Stu... For someone to put in as much time and effort as you have just for the unselfish benefit of your brewing brethren, I think you deserve a big pat on the back. I'm sure after the past two weeks you needed to lighten things up a bit. 

Here's to one of the real gentleman of the NSW beer community... :icon_cheers:

F$&@ the haters...


----------



## Josh (19/9/10)

Stuster said:


> Ok, yep, of course only joking people. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Results should be posted on here this evening as long as I don't fall into a deep sleep on the couch. :chug:



Nice one Stu.

If I wasn't at work, I might have had time to bite.

Thanks for organising, and thanks to all involved, congrats to the winners.


----------



## Jazzafish (19/9/10)

You got me stu!

Laughing now of course! Was dirty before realizing though. Ha ha!

Thanks so much for putting this on, big thanks to the judges and stewards for putting all the time and effort in too. 400 entries is a major effort! Hopefully I can lend a hand next time around.

Cheers


----------



## redbeard (19/9/10)

Thanks Stu for excellent organising- 400+ entries made for 2 long days. Thanks to Heather for lunch & the the other judges also for their efforts.

cheers


----------



## Bill F (19/9/10)

Stu - Thanks for all your work - you desrve a variety of medals and if you can't be humouros in a way that is EASILY understood by anyone who is thinking about it I think that is a little sad for them. Well done and thanks.
Cheers


----------



## barls (19/9/10)

stu ive got a bottle sitting here for you and ill drop it off some time. im sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Stuster (19/9/10)

So, here are the full results. Hope all is clear but do let me know if there are any issues.

View attachment NSW_and_Castle_Hill_Comp_Results.pdf


There really were some great beers there this weekend. The standard of brewing seems to be improving greatly to me. Well done to all place getters and there were also a lot of very fine beers that didn't even place. :beer:


----------



## barls (19/9/10)

damn a hc on my 3 week in the bottle ouid bruin damn thats good. cant wait to try the keg in another 6 months.
just a quick one are the scores out of 100 stu.
good work to all the judges and stewards.
congrates to kelly and graham on the first place


----------



## campro (19/9/10)

Thanks very much Stu and well done.

Can you pls confirm the placing for category two - the points and the placing don't seem to match up.

Congratulations to all involved and placegetters. From my end it all ran like a well oiled machine.

Cheers
Rod


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (19/9/10)

Congrats all, and in particular to Justin Murphy with his Eisbock. I managed to taste a tiny sample, and it was really, really amazing.


----------



## Damian44 (19/9/10)

It looks like i won 1st place in the Pilsner Category (pick my self up off the floor). Unfortunately my last keg just blew. Could i enter a Oktoberfest that has just carbed up in the Nationals?

A big thanks is indeed needed for the hard working organizers that do a great and speedy job. Congrats and thanks for the hard yards. 


TYVM Damian


----------



## Stuster (19/9/10)

Rod in Dubbo said:


> Thanks very much Stu and well done.
> 
> Can you pls confirm the placing for category two - the points and the placing don't seem to match up.
> 
> ...



Rod, yep, just to recap from the notes on page 2, the points and the placings don't match up due to the best-of-category round. 4-5 beers that scored the highest were judged separately at the end by 2 experienced judges and placed 1,2, 3 and HC.



> To reduce variation between tables of judges, winners of each flight were decided by best-of-flight rounds between the best few beers. Thus, the highest placing beer may not necessarily be the winner of the round.



Jon, yep that Eisbock was delicious. Well done, Justin.

And well done to barls. Yep, scores are out of 100. Two judges out of 50.

And Damian, sorry but you can't enter an Oktoberfest as that is not in the pilsner category. You can enter any beer from that category, 3, but that's all.


----------



## Barry (20/9/10)

A big thanks to Stu, I don't know how he did all the organisation before and during the comp so well. And lets not forget Phil (OK lets forget him  ). No, Phil never stopped either making sure the comp went so well.
It was great to see the Newcastle judges make the trip down for the two days.(they're really into the disco music).
Heather made sure we were all looked after exceptionally well.
A great comp, and I am really happy I had a chance to judge in it.


----------



## Silo Ted (20/9/10)

Thanks to all for the organising. Sorry Stu that I couldnt make it, maybe next year. 

Stupid question, but Im new at this comp thing. What does HC mean?


----------



## MattC (20/9/10)

Congrats to Barry for Champ Brewer and Justin for BOS,

Another big thanks to stu for running this comp.

Im a happy camper, 2 2nds, a 3rd and a HC

Cheers boys


----------



## MattC (20/9/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Thanks to all for the organising. Sorry Stu that I couldnt make it, maybe next year.
> 
> Stupid question, but Im new at this comp thing. What does HC mean?



Ted, HC means you brew good beer!!

It stands for Highly Commended, unlucky not to place mate.

cheers


----------



## beers (20/9/10)

Cheers to Stuster & the rest of the crew for giving up their time. Much appreciated.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew (20/9/10)

Hats off to all the judges for running this comp, and congrats to all the winners!


----------



## samhaldane (20/9/10)

Big thanks to Stu and all the judges and stewards, sounds like a big couple of days!

Sorry again I couldn't help out Stu, would loved to have been there.

Sam


----------



## mrs eyres (20/9/10)

Cheers to Stu, judges and stewards. It was awesome to be able to be a part of the judging. It was a BIG couple of days.

We are super stoked with our placings  and congrats to all the winners :icon_cheers: 

K&G


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/9/10)

Well done to all winners and place getters on their success and to all the other people for having a go. To the judges and stewards, well done. And to Stu and the team, as always, you know you have my greatest respect for what you have done. Sorry I couldn't be there, it wasn't by choice.

And to those few who really showed how stupid some people can be, by blowing up over Stu's humour .. (posted at 6.17pm after two days of judging and many prior in sorting, carting , carrying and cooling ) .. fair dinkum, you blokes really need to have a look at yourselves.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (20/9/10)

I think someone is telling me to stick to specialty beers, 3rd last year and 1st this year.
Thanks to Stu and everyone involved.
It was good to meet some of you on Saturday, (I was the doofus steward in the Tahs jersey.)

Cheers
DK


----------



## sirotilc (20/9/10)

Thanks to Stu and all the others who helped organise the comp (especially the lovely lady from The Show Society). I was knackered after Sat, slept 12 hours straight that night.


----------



## marksy (20/9/10)

I got the Joke. Its something l would do as well. hahaha.


----------



## WhiteWolf (20/9/10)

Wow .. WOW!

3rd place in my first ever comp. As a relatively new brewer (and fairly long time lurker) I'd like to thank not only all those involved in making this comp possible but every poster on this forum. Without the multiple and varying views expressed and debated here, I would not be learning about and enjoying this great hobby so much.

Thanks all :icon_cheers: ,

Brad.


----------



## bluebetty (20/9/10)

Just wanted to add my thanks to all those who organised and judged the comp.

This is the first competition I have entered. Got to say I am super pleased with a couple of HC's. Will definitely be looking to enter more comps going forward

Will also be very keen to help out if I can. On that can any one enlighten me as to the process for getting certified as a judge?

Cheers Adam


----------



## stm (20/9/10)

Many thanks to Stu and all others involved! Excellent work getting the results up so quickly.


----------



## Stuster (20/9/10)

bluebetty said:


> Will also be very keen to help out if I can. On that can any one enlighten me as to the process for getting certified as a judge?



There is a process of doing a course followed by an exam. There may be another course running next year but nothing before that. I'd suggest that the best place to start is to do some stewarding at a comp and take it from there. You can see how the whole process works, see what kind of things judges talk about and so on. And of course taste all the good beers (and none of the bad ones). :icon_cheers:


----------



## Slees (20/9/10)

Bit of a newbie question. What does HC mean, for example on the Porter results. 
Thanks
Sam


----------



## MattC (20/9/10)

Slees said:


> Bit of a newbie question. What does HC mean, for example on the Porter results.
> Thanks
> Sam



Highly Commended


----------



## beer slayer (20/9/10)

Well done Stu, Phil for a great couple of days good to catch with some old faces and great to meet some new ones.
A big thank you to Heather for another great lunch and making everyone feel comfortable.
Well done to all the brewers that entered. The standard of beers coming through seems to get better and better every year.
which makes it a pleasure to judge.

Congrats to all the winners

Cheers
Joe :beerbang:


----------



## bigfridge (20/9/10)

beer slayer said:


> The standard of beers coming through seems to get better and better every year.
> which makes it a pleasure to judge.



Adding to Joe's comments, when I started judging at least a decade ago it was not uncommon for half the enteries to be infected and undrinkable.

To help the entrants score even higher next time, I would like to suggest the single biggest problem that I saw at the weekend was the beers not meeting the requirements of the style. It is not good enough that your been is 'malty', it has to be intense. 

Many great beers simply failed to meet the guidelines. When the published guidelines say that a beer should be 'intensly malty' or 'any roast character should be penalised' the judges can only rate your beer against these guidelines.

A large number were entered in the wrong style - I don't know if people just read what is on the outside of the kit or the recipie title. But again, read through the guidelines and check that you and see all the requirements in your entry. If you are not sure what some of the terms mean, try to get a bottle of the commercial example to taste or put the entry in and work through the score sheet comments to help you understand what the judges were looking for.

This is especially so in the specialty class. If your beer is a carrot porter, the judges first need to judge the base beer style (ie Porter) and then the additive (Carrot) and finally assess how well the additive enhances the base beer via the wonderous combination.

Without naming names we saw a fantastic 'x + y in a z' beer and while the x and y were brilliantly done they completely overwhelmed the underlying beer z.

HTH,
Dave


----------



## petesbrew (20/9/10)

bigfridge said:


> Adding to Joe's comments, when I started judging at least a decade ago it was not uncommon for half the enteries to be infected and undrinkable.
> 
> To help the entrants score even higher next time, I would like to suggest the single biggest problem that I saw at the weekend was the beers not meeting the requirements of the style. It is not good enough that your been is 'malty', it has to be intense.
> 
> ...


I entered an American Amber Ale in the specialty category, but due to timing, I hadn't had the first glass till the week when the entries closed. Definitely a gamble, but worth a shot anyway.
I guess it turned out more like an American Brown IPA? I dunno. I reckon it's great (regardless of category), and now I'll just wait to hear what the judges thought! I'm guessing lots of "not to styles".
Again, a big ups to all involved.


----------



## barls (20/9/10)

after having a chat with stu earlier today id like to share a revelation to those that judged the sours.
ok here it is. 
the ouid braun that i entered and got highly commended for is a kit beer. its made to the recipe on the can, i cant remember if i made the candi sugar or not.
all i did was replace the kit yeast with white labs 515 and then transferred it on to a roselare yeast cake where it sat for 5 months.
it went in the bottle late august and was force carbed.
i hope this hasnt shaken an persons foundation of beliefs.


pete this is one of the kit beers we were talking about that night at harts. ill save you a bottle when i transfer it in a couple of months out of the ageing keg


----------



## petesbrew (20/9/10)

barls said:


> after having a chat with stu earlier today id like to share a revelation to those that judged the sours.
> ok here it is.
> the ouid braun that i entered and got highly commended for is a kit beer. its made to the recipe on the can, i cant remember if i made the candi sugar or not.
> all i did was replace the kit yeast with white labs 515 and then transferred it on to a roselare yeast cake where it sat for 5 months.
> ...


I do remember talking about the kits, but I also remember trying to work my way through every tap and the secret squirrels!
Was that one of the 2 year out of date kits?


----------



## barls (20/9/10)

petesbrew said:


> I do remember talking about the kits, but I also remember trying to work my way through every tap and the secret squirrels!
> Was that one of the 2 year out of date kits?


it was pete. im going to be starting another one soon just have to figure out what i want to do with it.


----------



## petesbrew (20/9/10)

barls said:


> it was pete. im going to be starting another one soon just have to figure out what i want to do with it.


We'll have to wait and see how my out-of-date RIS goes next year.


----------



## Muggus (20/9/10)

Congratulations to all the place getters and well done to the judges and stewards; such an epic number of entries!

Happy to get a couple of 2nd places...but something must've gone seriously wrong with my IPA's!!! :blink:


----------



## Silo Ted (20/9/10)

> Ted, HC means you brew good beer!!



Fantastic, that means I brew at least two good beers ! While I didnt get a 1,2 or 3, all of my entries rated highly and Im chuffed to get some recognition outside of friends & family telling me how great my beers are. So they aren't just being polite after all. Sometimes I am my own harshest critic and a comp like this being measured alongside other brewers puts it all into perspective. 

I only just scored a fermenting fridge which hasn't been christened yet so things can only get better with more control over future brews. Look out next year Barry Cranston  

Any winners care to share their recipes?


----------



## KillerRx4 (20/9/10)

Some strange results for me.

My APA that scored 108pts & second place in ESB comp, scored 34pts & last place in this comp.

In specialty beers I entered a beer as a Smoked belgian Pale, judged as a smoked belgian porter? colour ~ 12EBC, long way off a porter.


Looking forward to judging sheets. :unsure:


----------



## Damian44 (20/9/10)

Silo Ted said:


> I only just scored a fermenting fridge which hasn't been christened yet so things can only get better with more control over future brews. Look out next year Barry Cranston
> 
> Any winners care to share their recipes?



Here's my recipe..... http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1240

Ive been waiting for years to put a recipe in the data base.


----------



## Bill F (20/9/10)

Hey Stu - just wondering if judges comments will be posted to entrants and when that might happen? 

Suspect I had a few that deviated a bit from style. Also had one i thought was off (along with 2 that were supposed to be) that did relatively well. The feedback will be interesting.

Big thanks to everyone that made it come together - well done.


----------



## vykuza (20/9/10)

Congratulations to everyone who got a gong! I'm looking forward to entering some beers next year.


----------



## Stuster (20/9/10)

Bello Bill said:


> Hey Stu - just wondering if judges comments will be posted to entrants and when that might happen?



As soon as possible for sure. I've been at the BJCP judging course tonight so nothing done now. Will try to do more tomorrow but also other life has to happen as well, but judges comments will definitely be sent out.


----------



## sirotilc (21/9/10)

Looks like my wooden spoon 'American Brown' was definately out of style - judging from the numbers I thought I had left of some beers I'd put into the same box, it was either an American IPA or a Dubbel! There is no excuse for poor labelling - looking forward to seeing how much I confused the judges on that one!


----------



## samhaldane (21/9/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Any winners care to share their recipes?



My APA recipe.

I actually took the wheat and 100g of Munich out for 200g of Carahell in the batch I entered, but apart from that it was the same.


----------



## christopher.whitten (21/9/10)

Thanks to Stu and all the team of judges for giving up your time. This was my first major comp and I am looking forward to the feedback from those that know a hell of a lot more about brewing than me! Extract brews this year...full mash next year (actually did a Robust Porter this morning, got to love paternity leave!)

Well done Barry and Justin! Looking forward to trying some of your beers Barry as well as P1's on Friday...don't disappoint boys.

Chris :kooi:


----------



## Korev (21/9/10)

Wit - Sorry to disappoint I will be on plane on Friday. I will try to leave a couple of "also rans" at ESB for you guys to try

P1


----------



## glennheinzel (21/9/10)

A big thank you to the judges, stewards and general organisers.

Here is the recipe for the winner of the Farmhouse Ale and Sour Beer category..
 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=611093


----------



## petesbrew (22/9/10)

Rukh said:


> A big thank you to the judges, stewards and general organisers.
> 
> Here is the recipe for the winner of the Farmhouse Ale and Sour Beer category..
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=611093


Well done Ruhk!


----------



## glennheinzel (22/9/10)

petesbrew said:


> Well done Ruhk!



Dankeschn


----------



## Stuster (30/9/10)

Just a reminder to all those who placed (1,2,3 only, not HC) in this comp, you are eligible to enter the national competition. You can enter any beer in the same category in which you have placed. So if you have placed in the pale ale category (6) you can enter a beer in any of the 6 sub-categories/styles. The entry form in either PDF or Word format is on the AABC website just below the map. Entry cut-off date is Saturday 16th October so you still have some time.

With judging sheets and certificates, I have done my part and all is sorted and to the show people. They will need some time to do whatever they need to do but hopefully it will all be posted out in the next little while. Patience though. There was a big stack of papers.

I do know that some of the winners won't have too long to wait. Potters has posted out a great package to two category winners and Dave's Home Brew is on the case as well. Hoping to get all the other prizes out soon (still waiting on some to arrive to me). Would like to see pictures from some of the winners.


----------



## Barry (1/10/10)

I have already received a gift voucher from Dave of Dave's Home Brew. Very much appreciated.


----------



## paullunney (1/10/10)

Just received a very generous package from Keith up at Potter's this morning for the dark lager category. Likewise, it is very much appreciated! 

...Just wondering if anyone had put up their hand as a NSW drop off point for the nationals, or is it down to the individual to get entries there?

Cheers.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (1/10/10)

Can you put me down for a 1st in a category every year. 
The prize from Keith at the Hunter Beer Co was bloody amazing!
Thanks again to everyone involved.
DK


----------



## pjwhite5 (1/10/10)

Any Idea when the score sheets are sent out ???. I kind of need to know to know where I went wrong.

Cheers


----------



## samhaldane (1/10/10)

DK said:


> The prize from Keith at the Hunter Beer Co was bloody amazing!



Go on, tell us what it is then.


----------



## Stuster (1/10/10)

Scoresheets and certificates were all sorted and sent to the show people on Tuesday. However, it has to go through the show people and I know they haven't been there this week. I will pass on your concerns (and I totally understand) and hope to get them to move it along but there's not much I can do directly at the moment.

Potters were extremely generous. Would love to see some photos if you have taken any, DK.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (2/10/10)

Stuster said:


> Potters were extremely generous. Would love to see some photos if you have taken any, DK.







Having the Kolsch now.
Brilliant!
DK


----------



## MattC (2/10/10)

Wow that IS a generous prize, well done Dave. Black IPA yeah?? Have you posted the recipe anywhere mate??

EDIT: HA HA I see your recipe thread DK, well done mate!!

Cheers


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (2/10/10)

MattC said:


> EDIT: HA HA I see your recipe thread DK, well done mate!!


You beat me to it!

Here it is - DK's Black IPA


----------



## Stuster (5/10/10)

I've just spoken to Heather from the Castle Hill show who is involved with our competition. She hopes to post out the judging sheets tomorrow (after getting them into envelopes starting at 9pm tonight). So should be to entrants by the end of the week.

Still working on some of the prizes but they will all be out soon hopefully. :beerbang:


----------



## petesbrew (5/10/10)

Nice score DK! After seeing that Potter's gift, I'm gutted I didn't win!
Still, at least I'm not totally hanging out for my results this time round.


----------



## Stuster (5/10/10)

petesbrew said:


> Nice score DK! After seeing that Potter's gift, I'm gutted I didn't win!



And the little bottle there is a champagne bottle.


----------



## petesbrew (5/10/10)

Stuster said:


> And the little bottle there is a champagne bottle.


my gutted level has just upped a notch.


----------



## jakub76 (13/10/10)

Judges sheets arrived today. I'm enjoying re-evaluating the beers with the notes in front of me...or maybe I'm just enjoying the beers 
Thanks heaps Stuster.


----------



## barls (13/10/10)

got mine as well. only found one comment that was out of place and that was the one about a burnt taste in my wurtenburger ale which doesnt fit any pale ale category.


----------



## Damian44 (13/10/10)

Ive got my too. The feed back is invaluable, thanks again guys.


----------



## Barry (13/10/10)

See above. Thanks


----------



## petesbrew (13/10/10)

Got mine too. Can I say a big thanks to all the judges. The comments and criticism on my beers were very informative and helpful.
And the tick on "wonderful" for my Amber Ale made my day! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus (14/10/10)

Also received my feedback today in the mail.
Good to see where my IPA's went wrong...never noticed an significant diacetyl in them, but i'll have to check...


----------



## goatherder (14/10/10)

I received mine today too.

A huge thanks to Stu for running a great comp. 

I also want to thank the judges for their insightful and considered comments. The feedback was consistent, accurate and you picked a number of faults which I wasn't aware of, in particular style faults. In all the comps I've entered (25+) this is collectively the best feedback I've received. Cheers guys.


----------



## crozdog (14/10/10)

Hope you can read my Doctors scrawl. B) h34r: 

Any issue drop me & line & I'll try & help decypher / recall.

I have to say there were some great beers entered which made judging both enjoyable as well as challenging.

Congrats to all.

Philip


----------



## Barry (14/10/10)

You were right Phil, an over reliance on carared, need more munich. :icon_cheers:


----------



## MattC (14/10/10)

Received my feedback sheets today. Some great thoughtful and more importantly, helpful feedback provided by the judges once again. Thanks very much to all who were involved in particular Stu for his organisation.

I would like to acknowledge the important role that the judges and comps such as the Castle Hill comp play in assisting brewers such as myself in modifying and refining our beers. Living in a regional area, I dont have the opportunity to share my beers with many like-minded people on a regular basis and I rely on this kind of feedback to assist me in creating better beers. The feedback is invaluable and the prizes are a welcome bonus. 

thanks very much :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Josh (14/10/10)

Judging sheets arrived yesterday. Thanks to all for the extensive comments. I can even decipher yours Phil.

I'm enjoying going through all my beers and seeing where they can improve for competition. Mostly my beers were let down by style errors, which is okay. The most important thing is I like what I'm drinking.


----------



## Colbatt (15/10/10)

My thanks also to the judges & especially Stu. The notes are elaborate & helpful - must have been a big job writing 413 of those!


----------



## Stuster (15/10/10)

Colbatt said:


> My thanks also to the judges & especially Stu. The notes are elaborate & helpful - must have been a big job writing 413 of those!



413 times two!


----------



## WhiteWolf (15/10/10)

Received my feedback yesterday. This is exactly why I entered! :icon_cheers: 

I have learned a lesson though, Don't enter a beer that will get judged after being in the bottle only 2.5 weeks. I had one of my beers as I was reading the judging sheets and it didn't add up at all. Although, I remember what it tasted like at that time and I can adjust from that.

Thanks again to all involved.
:beer:


----------



## marksy (15/10/10)

Yes the feed back was great. Thnx Judges.

Prepare for my beers again next year. Fully remasterd.


----------



## crozdog (15/10/10)

Barry said:


> You were right Phil, an over reliance on carared, need more munich. :icon_cheers:



I've been able to offer useful advice "The Master" B) impressed that you could decipher that from whatever I wrote! lol


----------



## barls (17/10/10)

yours wasnt a problem croz others though????
wheres craig i almost needed to head to the chemist for decription


----------



## Stuster (17/10/10)

Just to reassure those category winners who have not received their prizes that they are not forgotten. Unfortunately one of the sponsors has been a little slow in sending out the prizes to me to send them on to you. As soon as they arrive I will send them on and let you know they have been sent. Hopefully not too long.


----------



## Damian44 (27/10/10)

I have just received my prize today. A big thanks goes out to the sponsors and Stuster. Cheers guys.

TYVM Damian


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (27/10/10)

Damian44 said:


> I have just received my prize today. A big thanks goes out to the sponsors and Stuster. Cheers guys.
> 
> TYVM Damian




What ya get?!?


----------



## MattC (1/11/10)

Collected my prizes from the PO today (they arrived Friday but I wasnt home).

Thanks to the Malt Shovel Brewery, Hopco and White Labs!!

And thanks to Stu for organising and packaging the prizes!!

Cheers


----------



## jakub76 (1/11/10)

Got my prize last week too. Much appreciated if not a little ironic - a 6er of ale and an ale yeast for winning a lager category :beerbang:


----------

